# Fünf Millionen Tierquäler



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Oktober

*Fünf Millionen Tierquäler​*
Einen Kommentar von Uwe Renners aus  "Nordbayerischer-Kurier.de" stelle ich gerne hier vor:
http://www.nordbayerischer-kurier.de/nachrichten/funf-millionen-tierqualer_512724

Er stellt dar, wie (etwas) seriösere Spendensammelorganisationen als PETA (er nennt BUND und NABU, siehe dazu auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319979) immerhin teilweise seiner Meinung nach auch im Dialog versuchen, Missstände zu beheben.

PETA nennt er - im Gegensatz zu vielen unserer Kollegen, die PETA als Tierschützer bezeichnen - auch zu Recht eine Tierrechtsorganisation.

Wir haben ja auch schon das Thema "Schnupperangeln und Anzeige durch PETA" thematisiert gehabt (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319285), das nimmt auch Herr Renners auf.

Zu Recht weist er auch darauf hin, dass es bei PETA zuerst um Spenden geht (gut, dass ist in meinen Augen bei NABU, BUND etc. so...)..

Er stellt aber auch klar, dass hier PETA in seinen Augen auch wegen Kampagnen wie "Angler haben kurze Ruten"" kaum für  voll zu  nehmen ist..

Ein lesenswerter Kommentar..

-------------------------------------------------------​
Leider ist es ja nach wie vor so, dass weder der DAFV als Dachverband noch der hier betroffene, aus dem DAFV schon ausgetretene Landesfischereiverband Bayern die Angler und Vereine AKTIV mit Öffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit unterstützt, in denen sie wie der Kommentator hier in der Presse klar darstellen, wes Geistes Kind Organisationen wie PETA sind.

Tausende Anzeigen von PETA jährlich gegen Angler, die sowohl Personalressourcen in der Justiz (Tierschutz ist Offizialdelikt) wie auch finanzielle Ressourcen sinnlos verbrennen, ist da auch die Folge davon der Untätigkeit der (Angel)Fischereiverbände.

Wieso eine solche Organisation noch gemeinnützig sein kann und von Steuererleichterungen profitieren, während Angelvereine für ihre Arbeit für die Gesellschaft an Gewässern immer weiter eingeschränkt wird, wird auch ein Geheimnis der Steuerbehörden und Gesetzgeber bleiben.

Ebenso, warum nicht DAFV oder LFV Bayern GEGEN PETA wegen fortgesetzter falscher Beschuldigung Anzeige erstatten.

Denn schliesslich werden fast alle Anzeigen von PETA eingestellt, entbehren also jeder Grundlage, das weiter zu ermitteln.

Gut erkannt hat aber der Nordbayerische Kurier, dass sowohl wegen der Anzeigen von PETA wie auch wegen der Untätigkeit der (Angel)Fischereiverbände Angelvereine Verbände hier ihre Schnupperangeln und andere Veranstaltung für den Nachwuchs einstellen. 

PETAs "Job" ist es ja, nach deren eigener Aussage das Angeln abzuschaffen und dazu Angler Stück für Stück zu stigmatisieren (Haferbeck, siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4563940#post4563940)...

Was ist aber der Job der (Angel)Fischereiverbände????

Weiter still zu halten, damit PETA noch größere Erfolge gegen Angler feiert??

An der Aussage und Handlungsweise der kompetenten Nichtanglerin der FDP als Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, scheint sich leider bis heute nichts geändert zu haben, das Thema hatten wir ja schon 2013 (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657) - und auch der LFV-Bayern schein dieser Linie treu zu bleiben,. obwohl seine Vereine nun immer mehr solche Aktionen wie Dchnupperangeln einstellen..

Wieso bezahlen Angler solche im Kern auch anglerfeindlichen (Angel)Fischereiverbände auch noch, die für Millionen Anglerkohle noch nicht mal ihren Zahlern in solchen Fällen helfen??

Ein Trauerspiel!!!

Aber ich danke dem Kollegen Renners vom "Nordbayerischer-Kurier.de" für seinen Kommentar - *er hat damit alleine mehr getan für Angler in Sachen Kampf gegen PETA, als DAFV und LFV-Bayern in den letzten Jahren zusammen.  
*

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## u-see fischer (17. September 2016)

*AW: Fünf Millionen Tierquäler*

Vielleicht schreibt Fr. Dr. jetzt auch einen Leserbrief an den Nordbayerischen Kurier, in der Hoffnung das dieser dann auch mal veröffentlicht wird.

 Danke an den Nordbayerischen Kurier für diesen wirklich guten und zutreffenden Kommentar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Fünf Millionen Tierquäler*

Und die Verbände der (Angel)Fischerei schlafen und schlafen und schlafen und schlafen.....................


----------



## Torsten810 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Fünf Millionen Tierquäler*

Peta ist ein Ableger der xxxxxxxx Bande..sollte mich einer von diesen Vollposten anmachen oder Fotografieren beim Angen, gibt es ne klare und verständliche Antwort...zu mindestens ordentlich eins auf die Nase :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Fünf Millionen Tierquäler*

Keine allgemeine Politik!
Danke.


----------



## Hechtbär (17. September 2016)

*AW: Fünf Millionen Tierquäler*

Das ist doch keine allgemeine Politik!! :vik:
Das ist das was usus ist! Hab letztes Jahr erst nen NABU-Jünger angezeigt! 

Ich konnte nicht anders! :m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. September 2016)

*AW: Fünf Millionen Tierquäler*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Vielleicht schreibt Fr. Dr. jetzt auch einen Leserbrief an den Nordbayerischen Kurier



Bitte nicht..zumindest nicht ohne Ghostwriter mit Sachverstand.

Ohne kann das nur Murks werden.

Wie eigentlich alles,was man da in
"Angriff" nimmt


----------



## Jose (17. September 2016)

*AW: Fünf Millionen Tierquäler*



Torsten810 schrieb:


> Peta ist ein Ableger der xxxxxxxx Bande..sollte mich einer von diesen Vollposten anmachen oder Fotografieren beim Angen, gibt es ne klare und verständliche Antwort...zu mindestens ordentlich eins auf die Nase :vik:





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Keine allgemeine Politik!
> Danke.




und bitte auch kein prollgedröhne


----------



## Eisbär14 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Fünf Millionen Tierquäler*

Er schreibt sehr sachlich und wahr. Wir wissen doch genau das es unter uns schwarze Schafe gibt ( wie überall).Doch dieser angeblich Tierrechtsverein ist ja wie ein schwarzes Loch ,unersättlich nach Kohle um vermutlich ihren eigenen Magen zu füllen.Schade das die nicht begriffen haben das die Tiere sterben wenn man ihnen das Futter wegfrisst.
Kann man einen solchen Verein nicht wegen absichtlicher Behinderung und Mißbrauch der Justiz verklagen und ihn dann einfach  mal salopp gesagt verbieten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Fünf Millionen Tierquäler*

"Absichtliche Behinderung" oder "Justizmißbrauch" gibts meines Wissens nicht, falsche Beschuldigung schon (müssten dann die anglerfeindlichen (Angel)Fischereiverbände mit den jeweils von PETA "Angezeigten" (Angler, Vereine, Verbände) gemeinsam angehen und durchziehen....)


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ebenso, warum nicht DAFV oder LFV Bayern GEGEN PETA wegen fortgesetzter falscher Beschuldigung Anzeige erstatten.
> 
> Denn schliesslich werden fast alle Anzeigen von PETA eingestellt, entbehren also jeder Grundlage, das weiter zu ermitteln.


----------



## Kauli11 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Fünf Millionen Tierquäler*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Vielleicht schreibt Fr. Dr. jetzt auch einen Leserbrief an den Nordbayerischen Kurier, in der Hoffnung das dieser dann auch mal veröffentlicht wird.
> 
> Danke an den Nordbayerischen Kurier für diesen wirklich guten und zutreffenden Kommentar.



Kann die Frau denn überhaupt schreiben? #d
Man hat bislang noch nichts *FÜR* den Angler von Ihr gehört.:r


----------



## Baisik (18. September 2016)

*AW: Fünf Millionen Tierquäler*

Ich kaufe keine Produkte von Firmen die diese Spendensammelden Unternehmen unterstützen.


----------



## u-see fischer (18. September 2016)

*AW: Fünf Millionen Tierquäler*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Kann die Frau denn überhaupt schreiben? #d
> Man hat bislang noch nichts *FÜR* den Angler von Ihr gehört.:r



 Nach dieser Aussage wohl schon:



kati48268 schrieb:


> Sie haute in der langen Antwort als Beispiel für Lobbyarbeit doch tatsächlich raus, dass sie unter anderem einen Leserbrief an die Süddeutsche geschrieben habe, dieser aber nicht veröffentlicht wurde.
> Auch DAS kommentiere ich gar nicht weiter, weil es gar nicht zu toppen ist!


 



Baisik schrieb:


> Ich kaufe keine Produkte von Firmen die diese Spendensammelden Unternehmen unterstützen.



 Würde ich auch nicht. Gibt es denn irgendwo einen Link zu einer List unterstützender Firmen?


----------

